# Good and Bad side of a perceiver/ Judger



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I've seen many differences of a Perceriver and Judger 
Personally I think it really Shows when it's FP or TP, FJ, TJ
I am curious if you guys feel the same. 
The temperaments tend to express themselves very different.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> I've seen many differences of a Perceriver and Judger
> Personally I think it really Shows when it's FP or TP, FJ, TJ
> I am curious if you guys feel the same.
> The temperaments tend to express themselves very different.


I sometimes express myself badly or more that is comes off badly because I am too much straight to the point. I am very clear in what i say for sure! I really need to temper myself a bit but it is so hard. I am more of Too Much Information guy


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I've seen many differences of a Perceriver and Judger
> Personally I think it really Shows when it's FP or TP, FJ, TJ
> I am curious if you guys feel the same.
> The temperaments tend to express themselves very different.


When I talk to an ENFJ online, it feels as if I am talking to another INFP. When I talk to an INFJ or ENFP, I can feel more noticeable difference. I am not sure if this answered your question.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Well yes and no.
I was at universal studios yesterday and I was just watching a crowd and the way people dress and express themselves.
FP, TP and what type tattos and clothes
It can vary but interesting to see what similar and different.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

One thing I find annoying is when people interpret the designs on my shirts as a form of expression. I like loose comfortable clothes and I don't really care about what design is on the front. For example, my dad's friend sent us a bunch of shirts with sports teams on the fronts and I'll wear them because they're comfortable but it annoys me when people ask me "So you're a fan of that team?" and stuff like that. Most of the time I won't even think about what I wear, I'll just slip on the first bit of clothes I find.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I can understand that. and I understand where you are going.
There are so many reasons why a person would choose a design.
But I always getting a P type vibe out of the or J vibe.
These are over generalizations I'm talking about like the MBTI.


----------



## fishalee (May 27, 2009)

I am having trouble understanding P v. J in general--I don't understand how I may think differently in that way? Or S v. F.. that one is hard for me too... I am just starting to educate myself on this all though. I don't know how to type people at all besides the super obvious stuff... 

I just wish i knew what it was like to think differently! 

that was interesting how you (thehigher) said an ENFJ online sounded like an INFP. Have you noticed this with other types? I can understand why it might be easier to talk with a certain type online over real life-but i'm surprised the J function comes across differently than the P function online...

but again, i dont know enough about any of this yet.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I notice it more with Sensors. SJ and SP are very different. SJs always seem driven and a little tense and on edge, even if they are nice, friendly people. SPs have a casual feel to them, even if they are working hard or concentrating. NJ feels very disciplined and in control. NP feels enthusiastic and high-energy.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Sidewinder said:


> I notice it more with Sensors. SJ and SP are very different. SJs always seem driven and a little tense and on edge, even if they are nice, friendly people. SPs have a casual feel to them, even if they are working hard or concentrating. NJ feels very disciplined and in control. NP feels enthusiastic and high-energy.


Sidewinder, that's two posts out of two posts from you I've read that I like/I find informative. You're on a role---don't get cocky---but you're on a role, my friend roud:

DaylightSun, I don't quite understand what you're asking. I get that its a question about P vs J. but what do you mean FP/TP and FJ/TJ. help me out, yo.

This is for you, Fishalee :happy:


Judging
Judgers approach life in a structured way, creating plans and organizing their world to achieve their goals and desired results in a predictable way.
They get their sense of control by taking charge of their environment and making choices early.
They are self-disciplined and decisive, and seek closure in decisions. When they ask for things they are specific and expect others to do as they say. They enjoy being experts.
At work, they decide quickly and clearly and work to get the job done.
Perceivers may see them as rigid and opinionated.
Perceiving
Perceivers perceive structure as being more limiting than enabling. They prefer to keep their choices open so they can cope with many problems that the know life will put in their way.
They get their sense of control by keeping their options open and making choices only when they are necessary.
They are generally curious and like to expand their knowledge, which they will freely acknowledge as being incomplete. They are tolerant of other people's differences and will adapt to fit into whatever the situation requires.
At work, they tend to avoid or put off decisions and like most the exploration of problems and situations.
Judgers may see them as aimless drifters.

(P and J source)


----------



## SulfonicOrb (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm not sure is it P thing but anyways. When you decide in your head that you go out of computer 10 min later, and 10 min later you again want to go 10 min laters


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a lot of Judging tendencies and somehow I wonder if this is 'cause I'm a T.
The Perciever descriptions seem to be more spot-on for Feelers.

EDIT: Wow, this is some old thread.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

As an INFJ my reactions to most things are fairly open minded and understanding. Rarely do I ever take a strong stance on anything as I focus on other's points of view. Afterall, we all view things differently and based on the info presented to us in correspondence to our own personal beliefs. I've known a few TJs and it was frightening how narrow minded their thoughts were. It seems to me that TJs may be less likely to consider other various perspectives but then this was just one or two experiences of my own. I'm not saying all TJs are that way.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

Well one thing for P is that you do everything in the last moment and well mostly it gets done right and okay, J are structured and would do the tasks far before the deadline. Ps are typically more fun, Js are more serious. Typically Ps are more easy going and accepting of people, more liberal as I want to say, Js well.. as I have seen Js they typically tend to judge people without knowing details of situation, they can't or don't want to see the situation from other point of view, like umm.. womens gossip, lets say the guy broke up with a girl and she goes batshit and starts telling her friends alot of crap about that guy that isn't true, Js will blindly believe, Ps won't believe only hers opinion, if they are interested enough they'll talk to the guy and draw conclusions from there.

Does somebody agree with me about that last part? Please reply, I've been thinking about this alot recently.

Edit: I think that example was not the best I could give , so I'm writing another one, this one's better.

So I was like 15 and there was this girl with whom we're hanging out and we saw a bunch of hot chicks(15y old too) and started talking about them, so and then she says "You know, they all already had sex" I ask "How can you know that for sure?" "Well I just do." and she's a hardly even know those chicks. It's like Js like talking about stuff they know nothing about, yes this is definitely a better example. I absolutely hate when people do that, like when people say that "omg don't play poker, you'll lose all the money and go broke!" "if you start working out, just don't use steroids they'll grow you muscles fast but u'll have no streght" "OMG weed, ARE YOU A DRUG ADDICT?" gosh it so bugs and enrages me. Even when I explain logically my point they still stay with their retarded and wrong point of view.

I think that's typically an irrational FJ thing.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds exactly correct in the general sense, @TAHTGUY.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I have often wandered if I am more J than P, im more organised than most of my P counterparts but not enough to the point where I can remain consistantly organised. And yes, I cannot relax if the front room is a mess but if its the bedroom, im not too bothered. I don't have my stats to hand but I reckon I would say im about 40%J and 60%P or 45%J and 55%P. Im definitly a P though based on long term.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Im definitely a P and actually wish I had more J elements.... I have absolutely no capacity to organise or plan.. At uni, our essays are required to be submitted with a detailed plan. I will quite often write out my essay (I have what can only be described as intellectual orgasms were I will write a number of paragraphs at a time and my hand cannot keep up with my brain!) I will then re-arrange the paragraphs and finally do my plan lol. I also would like to start using a diary to document due dates, but after the second week (if that) I just couldn't be bothered and give up! I am incredibly unorganised and literally wing everything! (also never on time for anything lol). Mmmm envious of Js in some regard.. But wouldn't trade in my P for the world!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well this should be divided into Fe, Te, and Pe, IMO. Fe and Te aren't the same kinds of Js.

Like Fe types flaws are more likely to be overbearing, morally nagging, invasive, needy,and/or martyrdom; while the Te types flaws are more likely to be harsh, insensitive, bulldozer, rigid and/or simply cold.

Pe types, on the other hand, I think may have similar flaws like procrastination, shorter attention spans, hyperactivity, and/or simple refusal to cooperate/participate in Fe and/or Te's "plans."

Se may have more problems with emotional impulsivity, running amuck, or even aggression (like I've seriously broken my front window before once long ago while drunk and angry at a provocative roommate)... while Ne may have more problems with endless pointless speculation about things that have nothing to do with reality, or problems with communicating their sporadic ideas to others. (For example, my 14 year old ENFP nephew has started randomly putting that his location when he updates his facebook status is things like "The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints," even though he's totally agnostic and non-religious and it has absolutely nothing to do with the picture or words he just posted, either. I think it's funny of course, but I doubt that our SJ relatives feel the same, they're probably deeply concerned about his sanity or at least his soul.)

Both Pe types probably have problems with boredom and "meandering" or "getting to the point" or "staying on topic," though.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

fourtines said:


> For example, my 14 year old ENFP nephew has started randomly putting that his location when he updates his facebook status is things like "The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints," even though he's totally agnostic and non-religious and it has absolutely nothing to do with the picture or words he just posted, either. I think it's funny of course, but I doubt that our SJ relatives feel the same, they're probably deeply concerned about his sanity or at least his soul.


I actually find that pretty funny, too. :laughing:


----------



## clarity77 (Aug 5, 2013)

well p's and j's are equal in definition.


----------

